# 新型車が2020年12月からで全排気量のバイクに適用されます



## thetazuo

そして、日本の規制の適用が開始される時期は、新型車が2020年12月からで全排気量のバイクに適用されます、継続生産車においては、2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種は猶予を*もたせ*ており、2025年11月までとなっています。

そういえばいつから？2022年の排ガス規制

Hi. I don't understand the construction of the first sentence. Could you please paraphrase it? Specifically, the underlined part confuses me. Why is there a で after から?

Actually, I'm expecting the underlined part to be 全排気量の新型車のバイクに適用された2020年12月からで.

My second question is why is the bold part 持たせる rather than just 持つ? Why is causative form used?


----------



## NazifaBinteBorhan

It's not exceptional to use  a で after から. But, there wasn't any reasonable or specific logic to give the 'で' after から. Actually it's OK not to use this 'で'.


The bold part could be just 持. Using "持たせる" (the causative form) means that the subject caused the action to happen, but didn't do it themselves.


----------



## Flaminius

I don't like the construction 新型車が2020年12月からで.

In a revised independent form, it should be:
[開始は] 新型車に対しては202020年12月からだ。

The text is talking about new (or revised?) regulations on motor bikes' exhaust emission.  The regulations will go into effect in December 2020 for new models (新型車が, at lest please use the innocuous は as in 新型車は!; 新型車に対して) and in November 2022 for existing models' continued production.


----------



## KLAUSED

thetazuo said:


> そして、日本の規制の適用が開始される時期は、新型車が2020年12月からで全排気量のバイクに適用されます、継続生産車においては、2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種は猶予を*もたせ*ており、2025年11月までとなっています。
> 
> My second question is why is the bold part 持たせる rather than just 持つ? Why is causative form used?


原付一種 is given a grandfather period
I think the author has 余裕を持たせる and 猶予を与える mixed up.
It should be:
原付一種には猶予が与えられており
or
原付一種には余裕を持たせており


----------



## gengo

thetazuo said:


> そして、日本の規制の適用が開始される時期は、新型車が2020年12月からで全排気量のバイクに適用されます、継続生産車においては、2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種は猶予を*もたせ*ており、2025年11月までとなっています。



In case it helps, here is my translation:
The Japanese regulations will apply to new motorcycle models starting in December 2020, and will apply to motorcycles of all displacements, and to existing models starting in November of 2022. However, some _gentsuki*_ will be given a grace period until November of 2025.

* A _gentsuki_ is a scooter with a displacement of less than 50 cc, among other requirements.  If the text includes the word many times, I would leave it in Japanese and add a brief note.  If it appears only once, I would just describe it then.


----------



## Joschl

Flaminius said:
			
		

> In a revised independent form, it should be:
> [開始は] 新型車に対しては202020年12月からだ。


同感です。(@_Flaminius_さん: "2020年"が"202020年"になってます。)「新型車*が*」では駄目ですね。"規制が[新型車/継続生産車/原付一種]に適用される"という構文を根底に置くと，

「日本の規制の適用が開始される時期は、新型車に(おいて/対して)は2020年12月から，継続生産車に(おいて/対して)は2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種に(おいて/対して)は、2025年11月*から*となっています。」

の様な感じになると思いまが，「新規制適用の開始時期」が主題になっているのだから，原文の「2025年11月*まで*」というのも変ですね。従来の規制が「2025年11月」まで適用されるのなら，原付一種に対する新規性の適用は「2025年12月」からということになってしまうのでは...


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you all.


Joschl said:


> 「日本の規制の適用が開始される時期は、新型車に(おいて/対して)は2020年12月から，継続生産車に(おいて/対して)は2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種に(おいて/対して)は、2025年11月*から*となっています。」


So how do you fit 全排気量のバイクに適用されます in the revised version?


----------



## Flaminius

The new regulations are effective of:
a. Dec. 2020 for all new modes, irrespective of displacement (全排気量のバイクに適用される)
b. Nov. 2022 for existing models, excepting for c.
c. Dec./Nov. 2025 for existing models of _gentsuki_ bikes

Joschlさん、誤字のご指摘ありがとうございます。スレッドが伸びた後ですのでポストの編集は自重します。


----------



## Joschl

thetazuo said:
			
		

> So how do you fit 全排気量のバイクに適用されます in the revised version?



私には技術的なことが全く分からないので，私の解釈が理にかなっているのか分かりませんが，私の素人なりの解釈で言うと，新規性は，「全排気量のバイク」に適用される。そして，規制適用の開始時期は「新型車」か「継続生産車」か「原付一種」によって異なるという内容だと思います。ですから，私自身の解釈に基づいて文章を書き換えるとしたら，次の様な感じになります。

「新規性は全排気量のバイクに適用され，規制適用の開始時期は、新型車に(おいて/対して)は2020年12月から，継続生産車に(おいて/対して)は2022年11月からとなります。ただし、原付一種に(おいて/対して)は、2025年11月からとなっています。」

つまり，先ず新規性が適用される範囲を述べ，それに続けて規制適用の開始時期を述べると分かり易いのではないかなと思います。少なくとも，素人の私にとってはその方が分かり易いし読み易いです。


----------



## thetazuo

Thank you both again. I see.


----------

